# Ebay LIVE AQUARIUM FISH AQUATIC PLANTS SUBSTRATE GRAVEL?



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi there i just purchased this substate gravel from ebay Item number: 110153996708
And wanted to know if if anybody has used the stuff?
If so what are your opinions on it?
I put it in my tank and it is cloudy but it is starting to clear up little by little as the day goes on.
Please reply back with details thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm.

I wonder what it is. I would've gone for a bag of Eco-Complete or AquaSoil.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Or play sand from homedepot super cheap


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

From ebay auction
Excellent gravel bed for aquarium plants. Made of black ground clay that contains essential elements for the well being of aquatic plants, such as iron. Gravel is very pourous and allow maximum oxygen for the roots.*Does not cloud water.* *Does not alter the water chemistry and 100% fish safe. You will see the difference when your plants clings on to the stuff! 

You will be receiving 10 pounds. Enough for 20 gallons.


Guess that * means your tanks gets cloudy and no one elses:hihi: 
Just kidding not sure what is in it other then what is listed.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

he's doing the same thing aquariumplants.com does.
repacking Soilmaster Select and reselling it at a profit.
they get away with it because Lesco does not market
to this industry, it's a cheap bulk US domestic product,
and because it can be a pain in the ass for most end
users to buy from Lesco or a Lesco resellers directly.

wanna make $30? try to buy a 50lb bag of SMS locally.
get five Flat Rate USPS Priority boxes. line them with
a plastic grocery bag, fill them each up, then resell
them on ebaY, and after commissions you're left with
30% profit. hardly worth the effort for you and me,
but for a major plant reseller who can buy a container
full, and use his army of minimum wage plant packers
to prepare this for him, his profits go up considerably.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

No who would do that:wink:


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I tend to agree with spy that its either SMS or a similar product. 

I just ordered some SMS charcoal at our local Lesco and they had never heard of it used as an aquarium substrate. (At least the salesman I spoke to hadnt) 
In time it wouldnt suprise me if Lesco (Whom is being merged with John Deere apparently) doesnt inflate the price and sell it as an aquarium product...lol

Either way, good luck


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like SMS to me. Here's a picture of it in my tank. $15 including tax for a 50# bag. Not sure what he's adding to it to make it contain "essential elements for the well being of aquatic plants". Here's a pic of mine in my tank.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Yup, that's SMS. Lesco's is on to us, guys! I talked to a different local store after the guy at mine wouldn't order me one bag, and he said that Lesco's is aware of this market and is thinking of marketing it under a different name.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow And from aquadise too..
Looks like SMS too me.
And 10lb on a 20G Is a bit ridiculous I got 8 pound and it gve me 2.5"on a 10G
I cant believe that companys Vendors are Reselling SMS as a plant substrate..
And ripping people off. ITs only a Inert. It has hardly any Nutrients in it

you could of gotten 50lb with that 18 bucks,


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

Well i have had the stuff in my tank for about 18 hours now and it is still cloudy. Also if i move the subtrate around a puff o dust comes out. I rinsed the stuff as best as i could prior to adding.

So how do feel about Eco-Complete Plant Substrate it says no rinsing just add

Please reply back with your comments


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I have Eco and Its awesome. WHen i First got it I just dumped it in my tank. Flattened it and Cloudiness was gone in 2 hours. and i was ready for plantning


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I just did a new 90gal with it and I just filled it really slow and it never clouded up at all. I did my planting when it was filling also. I did the forground plants when the water was only to the top of the sub then when it got about two inches deep I put my mids in. Then when it got about 4in deep I put my back plants in. And no problems at all. Just do it nice and slow that is the key to it and other things too.


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

fishscale said:


> Yup, that's SMS. Lesco's is on to us, guys! I talked to a different local store after the guy at mine wouldn't order me one bag, and he said that Lesco's is aware of this market and is thinking of marketing it under a different name.


If you order online and select to pick it up locally your local store will have no choice about whether or not they want to order it. That's how I got mine.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I just called a local Lesco store. They stock the red but not charcoal. They had never heard of it being used in a planted tank which doesn't bother me. The said it's like $25.00 for a 50# bag. Does that sound right? And can I order charcoal online like the previous poster suggested and have it delivered to the local store? Never heard of this stuff but the price seems right if it works.

I can't seem to find it under Soilmaster select on their website. The store only has red. Does anyone know the stock number for the charcoal in 50# bags?
________
Vaporizer information


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Tdon1md said:


> I just called a local Lesco store. They stock the red but not charcoal. They had never heard of it being used in a planted tank which doesn't bother me. The said it's like $25.00 for a 50# bag. Does that sound right? And can I order charcoal online like the previous poster suggested and have it delivered to the local store? Never heard of this stuff but the price seems right if it works.


Don't tell them what it's for. Lesco might really consider marketing it for a jacked up niche price. This is what I did. I first went to www.Lesco.com and used the store finder to find all of the stores in my area. I then called the 3 that I found and asked them to order a bag since none carried it. They said that they don't order single bags. I went back to Lesco.com and created an account. I then placed an order for a single bag. During the check out process I selected local pick up and then selected the store I wanted to pick it up from. I included my contact information in the comments section of the check out form. The next day I called the store that I selected for local pick up to inform them that I've placed an order online. The person working there told me that the regional warehouse had called them letting them know that they need to order a bag. That part sounded weird to me, but whatever. 3 days later I had a box with a 50# bag of SMS charcoal in the trunk of my car for $15. I'm not paying more in shipping than the actual cost of the product I'm buying.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I just called Lesco and they say the Charcoal is no longer available. They're not sure of anything that will replace it. Probably getting ready to double or triple the price and slap a new label on it. Guess I missed the boat! I'll just have to pay $25.00 per bag of Fluorite Sand Black as originally planned when I can save up the money. Need 3 bags I think for my 29G tank from what I remember. :icon_cry: 

These folks don't play when it comes to making money do they!?!
________
Wiki vaporizer


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

BentZero said:


> 3 days later I had a box with a 50# bag of SMS charcoal in the trunk of my car for $15. I'm not paying more in shipping than the actual cost of the product I'm buying.


they called you when it was locally in stock, or you kept calling them till it was?
you may have gotten lucky that they would include it with a weekly delivery.
it does not always work out as you describe... trust me, I've tried.


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

spypet said:


> they called you when it was locally in stock, or you kept calling them till it was?
> you may have gotten lucky that they would include it with a weekly delivery.
> it does not always work out as you describe... trust me, I've tried.


They called when my order had come in special delivery for me. Sucks that it doesn't always work out though.


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Tdon1md said:


> I just called Lesco and they say the Charcoal is no longer available. They're not sure of anything that will replace it. Probably getting ready to double or triple the price and slap a new label on it. Guess I missed the boat! I'll just have to pay $25.00 per bag of Fluorite Sand Black as originally planned when I can save up the money. Need 3 bags I think for my 29G tank from what I remember. :icon_cry:
> 
> These folks don't play when it comes to making money do they!?!


Sucks. I guess I got lucky. I ordered it 2.5 weeks ago.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

lilflippy said:


> Well i have had the stuff in my tank for about 18 hours now and it is still cloudy. Also if i move the subtrate around a puff o dust comes out. I rinsed the stuff as best as i could prior to adding.
> 
> So how do feel about Eco-Complete Plant Substrate it says no rinsing just add
> 
> Please reply back with your comments


I had a similar problem, I added a powerhead with a small intake filter, let it run, and then let the tank sit, it eventually cleared up.


----------



## Dawn Haze (Feb 27, 2007)

HI,
If you are looking for charcoal SMS try Oil dry in the automotive section at Walmart. $3.50 for a 25lbs bag. Only comes in a nice dark charcoal color. All natural earth product. Rinse it well and it works great. I may be wrong having never having used SMS but I believe it is the same product.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I read a discussion about OilDry on APC.
people who tried it reported it kept the
water cloudy and partially disintegrated
when kept submerged in water. I'll link
you to the thread when APC comes up.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Oil Dri and SMS are not the same thing. Very different in color. Oil dri also has a funky smell to it. 
If SMS becomes no longer available another similar product is Turface Pro's Choice - Grey.

If you want a single bag of SMS just order it online and have it shipped to your local store. Call them in about a week and ask if it has arrived.


----------

